# What the best salt fly line?



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

This should get interesting...

My salt setup came with some line...I think its Rio Mainstream. I'm just about ready to replace it and keep that line on a backup reel. Its very stiff...even after being stretched a few times, it just doesn't feel quite right. 

The only other salt line that I've casted is the Cabela's Prestige line...seems much softer and more supple. Sells for about $40. 

I've also heard really good things about the Royal Wulff Bermuda Triangle line...heard it can cut through the wind like no other line. Sells for about $75.

What do y'all use, and what would you recommend?


----------



## IXP Rods (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm going to testify that the Wulff is the best I've used so far (Sharkskin, SA Mastery, Rio, & Airflo have all had a decent trial run with me). Bermuda 2-tone triangle taper in an 8wt is what's currently spooled on my Nautilus, and I'll probably buy all other Wulff lines for the rest of my arsenal.

I bought the Cabela's line to tear up when I was learning how to cast, but switched once I found out what a real fly line does.


----------



## mawallace (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a 7wt that i use sharkskin on. it casts fine but i don't really like how it sounds when it is stripped through the guides it really gets annoying.


----------



## fhgoodall (May 26, 2010)

Rio tropical for sure. I have tried SA Mastery but if it heats up too much on the boat, the line gets a bit gummy and does not cast properly.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

When it comes to the quality of the line, I think they're all good. The key is to keep it clean and dressed. When it comes to the taper, I think that's a matter of personal preference, how you plan to fish and the species you are targeting. 

Space allowing, I have 3 outfits I generally like to take, one with redfish line, one with a general saltwater taper and one with an intermediate line., all from different manufacturers. My suggestion to you is to try out several different types before you drop $75 for one you might not be satisfied. 

I notice you are from San Antonio. I'd bet that if you contacted the Alamo Fly Fishers, they could be of great assistance helping you make the choice. I think they meet on the 3rd Tuesday of each month. Also, if you're not in a big hurry, May 6 & 7 is the Gulf Coast Council of the Federation of Fly Fishers annual Expo. It will be held in San Antonio this year at the Crowne Plaza Hotel on the Riverwalk. 

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## superflyguy (Jun 1, 2009)

All I know is...Green line and orange line are to be used in two different scenarios. Don't mix it up.


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

What you fish for, where you fish for it, and when you are fishing(season) are the keys to answering your question. I have had great succes with Scientific Anglers mastery series lines. Here on the Texas coast for redfish, use the redfish taper for warmer months, April through October. If you are going to fish through the colder months, try the general saltwater taper. The same two lines from Orvis will serve you well also.

If you are fishing for something other than shallow water fish, you may need something different than above. I like Chris' suggestion of 3 lines, the intermediate can come in handy when fishing in a chop or when you have to get the fly under the surface quickly.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

Rio tropical clousre is the best warm water line that I have found. It's slick and supple in warm to hot water. But it cast my heavy flies very well. The only drawback is that it's a little stiff in cold(65) conditions.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Rio
Cortland
Sci Anglers 

but buy their premium level , not the cheap stuff


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

dsim3240 said:


> Rio tropical clouser is the best warm water line that I have found. The only drawback is that it's a little stiff in cold(65) conditions.


That brings up a very important point that I had not thought about. I do a lot of bass fishing throughout the year, and I'll be using this same 8wt set up at Choke Canyon quite a bit, so the "suppleness" (if thats a word) in colder weather/water is important.

There seems to be a lot of recommendations all over the board...anyone had any experience with a good salt line that holds up to the colder weather?


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Stone Creek in Colorado, has been producing some saltwater lines that are performing really well for us. 6wt-13wt lines are avaiable now in sand and a bluish color. They also make a bass taper line that is formulated for warm water, we have also tried these in the salt and they are working great. ...................D


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

I ended up getting the Sage Equator Taper II salt line...got it for a steal on eBay! Haven't spooled it up yet, but I'm looking forward to trying it out!


----------

